# Bell's Palsy



## leticiapuravida

Does anyone happen to know what the Hungarian name for Bell's palsy might be? It's a medical condition where the muscles on one side of the face don't work properly, a kind of paralysis.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zsanna

There are several names for it but I think the most common is arcideg-bénulás. The other possibilities I found are: Bell-féle bénulás, faciális parézis.


----------



## leticiapuravida

Wonderful. Thank you very much, Zsanna!


----------



## uress

Arcidegzsába is its original name.


----------



## Zsanna

Welcome to our forum, uress! 

It seems to me that it is another type of an illness... 
See description (in Hungarian) of arcidegzsába and the same site for arcideg-bénulás.


----------



## uress

For the present *yo*u *a*r*e* right but I can remember old village women from my childhood who called every assymetric face problem 'arcidegzsába', they didnt make a difference. They still also used words like 'gutaütés', 'szélütés', 'szélütötte', 'nyavalyatörős'  not 'infarktus' or 'stroke' (bbbrrrrr...).


----------



## Zsanna

Yes, but when you do a translation, you usually have to be exact (as opposed to old village women).


----------

